# Angle Actuator for tractor /gator/ atv plow?? need pics



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

ok so my work has a brand new 825i gator, they also purchased the plow package for it. Now the kit does not come with anything for angling so we were gonna make a custom actuator to allow it to angle without getting out of the cab.

has anyone tried mounting a actuator on a manual angle plow, if so post pics


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

in this thread, page 3 i think,

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78022

we talked about actuator's.

what type of Plow?
the Moose plows you can now get a hydralic turn kit for them as well that looks nice

sublime out.


----------



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

its john deere's plow, not sure if they took anyone elses design or not, nothing special about it


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

i too have the regular john deere plow, and am looking to do the same thing, i am gonna try and do something with those 2 brackets with holes that are not used on the plow, measure how far it is from the blade, and try and find one that fits before i toy with weldings plates on the tubing. i would love to hear your ideas, because i suck with actuators. how do i rig up 2 actuators so when i turn left, one pushes and one pulls?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Deerewashed;1381472 said:


> i too have the regular john deere plow, and am looking to do the same thing, i am gonna try and do something with those 2 brackets with holes that are not used on the plow, measure how far it is from the blade, and try and find one that fits before i toy with weldings plates on the tubing. i would love to hear your ideas, because i suck with actuators.* how do i rig up 2 actuators so when i turn left, one pushes and one pulls?*


All you have to do is wire one side backwards from the other side. The 2 wires coming off the actuator are for in and out movement. When power is fed to one it will move out, when you hit the switch the other way, it sends power to the other wire. Honestly, you don't really need 2 actuators. One good one will work fine.


----------



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

i just finished welding the tabs and getting ours hooked up havent got pics yet. monday im gonna wire it up and button everything up an take a couple pics

only one actuator is needed, its actually pretty quick too


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

what kind of actuator did you use?
if you could pm me some info on what you are using for this whole project that would be great!


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

some pics would be good too if it isnt much trouble


----------

